# Should we have a non-graphics art contest?



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Its been suggested by a few people that we should have a contest for non-graphics artwork. It could include drawing, painting, pastels, etc, or even sculpture. 
So what does everyone think? How many of you would be willing to participate?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Sounds good.
I presonally wouldnt participate because I have NO artistic flare.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I like the idea but I probably wouldn't be able to take part right now because we are busy... graphics take me way less time and I can use photoshop at work when we get a few quiet minutes.

I think it should be separate though because the two are soo different. It would be fairer on everyone to have the graphics rules and a much looser set of rules for non-graphics.


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

...Doing it by hand will take longer..I think we should have them though, but just a longer duration time to do them...I think it would be great for those who dont know the graphic programs to well or dont have them...Just mark is as a non-graphic contest and no use of graphic programs, or combine the 2...All in all I vote yes


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

could be fun. I have the artistic ability of an amoeba, but I might still give it a shot. As long as nobody would laugh at me!


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

Sign me up! 

I'd have to be submitting old work though since i don't currently have a scanner, is that ok? or would everyone be drawing the same thing, like in the graphics contest? or at least something of the same subject (ie. a black cat)


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I think it would be fun to have everyone do a similar subject. It would be neat to see the different variations that people come up with. I think it would be more fair that way too, since everybody would have the same amount of time to have it completed.
JMO, though.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sure! I would definatley participate. It would be cool! Like Ashdrye could submit a picture of Pharoh & we can work on the by hand (just an example).


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

I don't participate in the graphics one because a) I have no skills =)
but i love looking at the pictures

I wouldn't participate in this particular one because a) I have no skills. hehe. I wanna vote yes, just so I can admire the skills of others that I do not have


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

Hmmm... that's another thing... cause i mean, graphics are easier to make them look better, i mean, skill is necessary, but a first time graphic-er can still come up with something amazing... whereas a frist time drawer/painter might not even begin to compare to someone who has been doing that all their life...

The judging should be open to interpretation and apparent effort, not "oh wow, this looks EXACTLY like the picture"... do you know what i mean? Or maybe if after a few contest we see that there are some people who are always winning because of their skills we could put a rule like, the winner cannot participate in the next contest, but they get to pick the picture, or someting like that...

 YAY! I'm so excited! Let's get started already! 

EDIT: I was thinking about this, maybe to allow more interpretation and creativity and accomodtae to everyone's skills, how about instead of picking a certain photo, we just have it more open ended, like, a cat lying down, or draw any cheetah... just to allow for different poses and whatnot... id ont know


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

It could be run like the graphics contest where the winner of each competition would get to pick the next picture and be able to enter but not win.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

If I had access to a scanner, I definitely would, as I am far better with my pencil than I am with my mouse :lol:


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

Heehee! I voted yes, but I need a scanner! Mine is malfunctioning, so I can't do ANYTHING with it!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

You could always take a photo of your picture as well and upload that instead, as long as you did it close enough you would still be able to see well if you have enough light not to use the flash.


----------

